# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Ver Maraş'ı al fasılı

## bozok

*Ver Maraş'ı al fasılı* 

**

05.07.2010 - 15:55* / Gazeteport*

*Hristofyas'ın Türkiye'ye Maraş'ın Rumlara verilmesine karşılık, AB müzakere başlıklarından bazılarının açılmasına izin verebileceği önerisinde bulunduğu iddia edildi.* 

Rum gazetelerine göre Kıbrıs Rum yönetimi lideri Dimitris Hristofyas, söz konusu öneriyi, birkaç gün önce Brüksel'de gerçekleştirilen zirve çerçevesinde, Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış ile yaptığı ''görüşme sırasında'' iletti. 

Hristofyas, Rum kesiminde yayın yapan ''Astra'' televizyon kanalına yaptığı açıklamada, ''KKTC'nin yönetiminde, ancak yerleşime kapalı olan Maraş'a karşılık Türkiye'nin bazı AB müzakere başlıklarının açılmasına onay verebilecekleri mesajını, Bağış aracılığıyla Ankara'ya ilettiğini'' söyledi.

Hristofyas, ''Türkiye'nin katılım sürecinde kesintisiz ilerlemesine izin verilemez. Her zaman karşısında çözülmemiş Kıbrıs sorununu bulacak'' dedi. 

*"Gizli müzakerelerin belgeleri sızdı!" haberi için tıklayın*

*HRİSTOFYAS'A TEPKİLER* 
Hristofyas'ın önerisine bazı Rum siyasi partileri tepki gösterdi. EURO.KO partisinden yapılan açıklamada, Hristofyas'ın önerisi eleştirildi ve ''Kıbrıs Rum tarafının sonu olmayan ve tehlikeli politikalar izlediği'' ifade edildi. 

Açıklamada, ''Hristofyas'ın Kıbrıs sorununun pazarlamacısı haline gelmek istemediğini birçok kez söylediği, ancak sıklıkla içeriği olmayan ve tehlikeli öneriler ve fikirler beyan ettiği'' görüşüne yer verildi. 

Rum Ekologlar ve üevreciler Hareketi ise ''Maraş'ın iadesinin Türkiye’nin AB süreciyle ilişkilendirilmesini, Kıbrıs Rum tarafının vermiş olduğu bir diğer taviz'' olarak nitelendirdi. 

Hareketten yapılan açıklamada, ''Hristofyas'ın bir kez daha Rum Ulusal Konseyinde konuyu tartışmadan yanlış bir öneri sunduğu'' iddia edildi. 

*(A.A)*

----------

